# 66 GTO Body Question



## wild-red (Jun 2, 2014)

Father/son restoration project. Converting a 66 tempest to a GTO. The rear quarter panel was replaced by prior owners. I need to remove it and replace it for a cleaner fit. Does anyone know of a place to buy a full driver's side rear quarter panel?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

opgi. ames performance, the parts place, summit


----------

